# Tires...



## JD (Jun 3, 2009)

I've run all kinds of combos over the years.  For the past handfull I've gone with a Tioga DH 2.3 rear tire and a variety of slightly wider tires up front.  I don't get tangled up in brands as much as a fairly thick casing and large, widely spaced blocks.  Recently I was given a Nokian 2.6, and my tioga 2.3 rear was super spent, so I switch the Gozzoladi 2.35 that was in the front to the back and put the 2.6 up front.  Used to run maxxis 2.5s years ago and convinced myself I didn't want a ton of meat up front.  Well, after putting some fattness back up front I LOVED it.  Like HOLY CRAP do I love the feel of that big tread minimizing all the little crap on the trail, plus I can run a slightly lower pressure making everything a bit more supple feeling....rode for 3 hours, didn't notice slower handleing or extra weight...Just putting it out there....Love my Nikoian 2.6 up front.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm running some 2.0s on my rig.  Some Specialized tire with pretty aggressive side knobs on the front and a cheapie Specialized tire in the rear.  I don't really like the rear tire, but I didn't really have any spare cash last year when I tore the sidewall of my last rear tire, so I have to take whatever was cheap at the LBS.  When the time comes to replace the tires I'm going with something more aggressive in the rear, and wider both front and rear.


----------



## Marc (Jun 4, 2009)

I've run WTB Velociraptors for years now, and I really enjoy the combination of weight and traction.  They're 2.1's though, and I don't think I'd complain if they bumped the front up to 2.25.


----------



## JD (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the feel of having a wider front tire.  It creates an oversteer in the general handleing of the bike which seems safer then pushing the front tire thru turns....I ran velociraptors for a while in Jersey, but found that whloe lugs would just tear off after a coupla months, which back then was probably 50 rides. Jersey is tough on tires.   I like the tread but like Brian, I don't have the extra cash to be replacing tires.  Alot of times I'll run tires out of the garbage from the Stowe shop.  Stowe people throw the darndest things away....


----------



## Marc (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, the velociraptors really excel, I've found, under wet/sloppy or dry/loose conditions.  Dry slick rock and pavement will def. tear them up.  A lot of the riding down here is wet even in the dry parts of the summer... and the mud clearance on those wide rear lugs is some of the best I've ever seen.  I think that's why I like them so much.


----------



## marcski (Jun 4, 2009)

We've had tire discussions before. I run Kenda Nevegals 2.35's front/rear and like them a lot.   You do give a little in terms of durability but I believe its worth the increased traction, especially on slick rock.  (Greg might have another opinion regarding these).

I'm more impressed with my Conti Grand Prix 4000's on my road bike.  Those things are awesome.  Durable, great traction.  They are a bit pricey...I mean if you take the weight/dollar ratio, they're probably upwards  of like 100x more expensive than the michelins on my car!


----------



## BigJay (Jun 4, 2009)

I have tire lying around the house that i don't use much... I have two sets of racing tires:

Michelin XCR DRY 2.0 UST (I've used them twice for a 24H race)
Kenda Karma 2.0 - Used for one lap on a 12H course that got wet...

I also have 2 Schawlbe Nobby NIC 2.25 UST... One is pretty beaten from 2 seasons and one trip out west... but doesn't loose air at all... The other one is a casualty from a nail i met while heading out of Vietnam on the bike path... Tire is like new... but needs a tube...

If anyone is interested with these tires, shoot me a PM with a price and i'll turn them over for cheap! (In Northern Vermont...)


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 4, 2009)

Right now I am running a 2.4 WTB Moto-Raptor up front and a 2.3 Specialized Eskar Control in the back. I am planning on putting some 2.4 Continental Mountain Kings front & rear the next time I need new tires. I also like the feel of a big tire up front.

While I am not a big fan of Specialized, their tire warranty / replacement policy is pretty sweet. If you buy a tire and don’t like it you can exchange it for another no questions asked. If the tires goes on you they will also replace it no questions asked. I slashed the side wall of one a couple of weeks ago. Brought it to my LBS and they just let me take a new one of the rack. The LBS sends it back to Spesh and deals with all the paper work. If you want to get a more expensive tire to replace the old one, you just pay the difference in cost. The only down side to the Specialized tires is that the side walls are really soft. So spend the extra cash and get the heavier duty version of what ever tire you want. They call the heavy duty tires the ‘Armadillo’ version. Theoretically if you find some tires from Specialized you really like, you will only ever need to buy one set as the rest will be free.


----------



## Greg (Jun 5, 2009)

2.35 Kenda Nevegals here front and rear. Wasn't really blown away at first, but I think I like them better now. They're full stick-E and do grip pretty well. I really notice a nice difference on turns at speed though. The grippy side lugs lets me lean the bike more. I don't think I've noticed any washing out since I got them and I've been pushing the speed more lately.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2011)

I currently have a Nevegal 2.35 Stick-E in the front and a Maxxis High Roller in the rear (around the same size, I think).  I like this setup well enough, but I'm going to need new tires soon.  The high roller is getting holes in the sidewall and the neve is just getting worn down.  The neve seems to grip well in corners, though I have had is wash out a few times when taking a corner fast (really leaning into it).  But I think that was more my fault for going a little too wide to the side of the trail when the loose leaves and stuff are.  The high roller I've been running back wards in an attempt to get as much traction as possible, even at the cost of rolling resistance.  It'll still slip a bit on steep climbs where its loose or smooth rock, but in general it hangs on pretty well.  Some improvement in riding technique would probably see the greatest improvement.

Not sure what I'm going to go with next???


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 24, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I currently have a Nevegal 2.35 Stick-E in the front and a Maxxis High Roller in the rear (around the same size, I think).  I like this setup well enough, but I'm going to need new tires soon.  The high roller is getting holes in the sidewall and the neve is just getting worn down.  The neve seems to grip well in corners, though I have had is wash out a few times when taking a corner fast (really leaning into it).  But I think that was more my fault for going a little too wide to the side of the trail when the loose leaves and stuff are.  The high roller I've been running back wards in an attempt to get as much traction as possible, even at the cost of rolling resistance.  It'll still slip a bit on steep climbs where its loose or smooth rock, but in general it hangs on pretty well.  Some improvement in riding technique would probably see the greatest improvement.
> 
> Not sure what I'm going to go with next???



I really like the Spesh Clutch, running them on both bikes now


----------



## prophet0426 (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm running Nevegal 2.3's on my GT Force 1 tubless and love it.  Talk about a weight reduction.  I was surprised lst night how well they did in the wet conditions as well.  I'm running the Nevegals with the Stick-E tread compound and they just wrap around everything.


----------



## Nick (Jun 24, 2011)

To this day I still have Panaracer Fire XC Pro

In Yellow


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 24, 2011)

Nick said:


> To this day I still have Panaracer Fire XC Pro
> 
> In Yellow



Those are the same tires I have (but in red). I like them a lot.


----------



## KD7000 (Jun 25, 2011)

Nick said:


> To this day I still have Panaracer Fire XC Pro


Long ago, I put a set of those onto my old Specialized hardtail, about 2 sets after it's oem tires wore out.  They always felt nice.

~15 years later, after having used/ tried/ worn out a dozen different tires, I came back around and put a new set on my current bike.  I love those tires.


----------

